# Optimum No Rinse...thinking about it...?



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have viewed this part of the section for a while now and really tempted to get involved...Firstly is "optimum no rinse wash & shine" the product i need...secondly how do I use it, do I spray onto dirty panel then wipe with sponge or put in wash bucket and use it that way (if neither correct then please fill me in)...thirdly is it lsp safe...fourthly does is help reduce swirl marks...fifthly can it be used on a really dirty car or would you advise foaming before...sixthly is it cost effective as it is £7 an 8oz bottle and you use 1oz every wash according to the website...?

Sorry for all the questions but want to make sure I cover everything I need to know

many thanks

alex


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This will explain all http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very good guide but what is the ONR strong solution dilation ratio and just to clarify you use 1oz of ONR per 2 gallons and how many gallons in total should you fill the wash bucket up with, also is a microfibre sponge ok to use.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

re. point 3 LSP friendly - For me it seem's kinder than a conventional wash as the paint always feels much slicker after using it than with conventional soap.

2 Gallons washes my little 106 with spare left, you use much less water than you would with a normal wash.


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

today i tried it for the first time on my mum's car
it was very dirty but it cleans really well and it came out looking good in about 20min! i just suggest you to use 2 bucket as my water became very dirty!
i'm just a little worried about its safety..i think a normal wash is safer, isn't it? 
i used a sponge like that video...not a zymol one, a normal auto sponge bought at the supermarket, should i use a mitt?


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Paint safety is not a concern with ONR(improper technique is of course as with any wash procedure). ONR has a few functions that makes the washing safer than traditional soaps. The first is that it has a strong water softening effect, literally separating out the dirt form the water, and sinking it to the bottom of the bucket. Another attribute is the polymer that encapsulates the dirt leaving a protective film between offending particle and the precious paint. Lastly it does not have any suds or bubbles, a very important feature. While many equate suds with lubrication and cleaning, suds are in fact just good marketing. In fact if you ever wash a car with a sudsy soap again, take a sample of the suds floating on the top of your wash water mid wash(the same suds you bring your mitt through to get to the car), and allow it to dry on a clean surface. You will see what the suds hide. Take a sample of the top of your ONR bucket after a wash as well, no gritty residue when dry.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

The "offending particles" ... I love it ... consider that phrase stolen!


----------



## twochimez (Oct 19, 2009)

Tried this stuff for the first time thanks to DW...Im based in the Philippines and bought ONR from this shop in California http://www.socalshopguy.com/ they carry Sonax as well, which Ive only seen in Europe.

I flew home and the day after was trying it out on my car. Made two gallons but only ended up using one, with the car super clean. Usually Im covered in water from the waist down by the time Im done and now I and my wash surroundings are relatively dry. That, admittedly was a strange experience, staying dry and using all of a gallon to clean my car:tumbleweed:. Kept the remainder in the same bucket and covered it. The next day I was eager to wash again and the onr solution had remained solute, meaning there was no settling to the bottom.

It does work and now I understand why so many of you are wowed over. I tried the pre soak with a garden sprayer/sponge and bucket and that seems to work the best for me. Thank you DW!


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

ONR is a compromised product aimed to please two agenda-driven groups. The first group are those that have an environmentally-friendly agenda. The second group are businesses wishing to sell to people with an environmentally friendly agenda.

Then there's a third group...those that buy ONR because they don't understand that ONR sales are agenda-driven. This third group mistakes the enthousiasm of those with an environmentally friendly agenda as evidence that ONR will make orthodox shampoos obsolete. 

But follow an ONR wash with a paint cleanser and your filthy applicator pad will tell you the truth - ONR is not as effective as traditional washes. I washed my car with ONR a half-dozen times. I've switched back to traditional shampoos and I could not be happier.

I agree with everyone that ONR is safe, and it does a decent job. But if you want maximum gloss, even if it leads to more whales being beached, melting of the arctic ice caps, bleaching of coral reefs and global warming, then nothing beats traditional car shampoos. 

Its also more fun to use traditional shampoos. And you know it.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you use traditional shampoos without running water? What if you don't have access to additional water or you are working indoors, I don't really see using ONR in those cases as being 'agenda driven.'

Besides, most new regular shampoos are being produced to be VOC compliant so I guess they are catering to the eco agenda too...


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a question. When you use those shampoos, and they are used to knock all the pollution to the ground ... do you think the fish or other organisms can distinguish between the biodegradable stuff and the pollution you just took off the car? And, all that waste water picks up other non car wash related pollution, and conveys it to places you do not want it to go.

Thanks for making the point why Regulators need to step in ... most folks just plain to not get it.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I can assure you that the vast majority of waterless wash users use these products for their convenience and speed over environmental concerns. Besides, why would you want to add any more toxic or non-biodegradable matter in addition to the stuff you are washing out?

I am playing devils advocate here, but I think your argument is too focused on something that is mostly irrelevant in relation to this thread.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

VZSS250 said:


> But follow an ONR wash with a paint cleanser and your filthy applicator pad will tell you the truth - ONR is not as effective as traditional washes.


Well, that hasn't been my experience, indeed quite the opposite! I was trying
out 2 different paint cleaners and was very surprised at the lack of any
discolouration from either... See post #53 in this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

VZSS250 said:


> But follow an ONR wash with a paint cleanser and your filthy applicator pad will tell you the truth


That is a truly bizzare statement.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

VZSS250 said:


> ONR is a compromised product
> 
> But follow an ONR wash with a paint cleanser and your filthy applicator pad will tell you the truth - ONR is not as effective as traditional washes.


Sorry my friend ONR is not a compromise product by any means, may I suggest your using the wrong technique.


----------



## Cen (Dec 24, 2009)

After reading the many posts on this forum I decided it was time to try ONR.
I have been using it now as my only weekly wash for the past two months, this can never be described as a compromise product IMHO, it is the best car wash product I have ever used it leaves a clean slick finish if used with the correct tools and technique.

If it is better for the environment then that can only be a good thing but as for some hidden agenda, I think you have lost the plot :tumbleweed:

I use it for one reason only, it is a fantastic product and IMO does a better job than foam/2bw/etc etc.


----------



## twochimez (Oct 19, 2009)

I use it because it works. Im not a tree hugger, Im a how-can-I-make-my-life easier-er.

If this was just as polluting as the rest, it wouldnt matter to me, Id still use it.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

twochimez said:


> I use it because it works. Im not a tree hugger, Im a how-can-I-make-my-life easier-er.
> 
> If this was just as polluting as the rest, it wouldnt matter to me, Id still use it.


Are you using it to support your political agenda? :lol:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Relaited said:


> Thanks for making the point why Regulators need to step in ... most folks just plain do not get it.


Great idea, lets sacrifice more of our freedom to regulators. Is it hard to walk when you lean so far to the left?


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you ever been to a Regulatory meeting? Have you ever heard these folks talk about our industry? They do not use glowing terms.

I live in Orange County California, the most conservative County around, perhaps anywhere.

Funny you should blurt out a left leaning, suggest you are uninformed.

I am not advocating increased Regulations. I am stating fact that Regulations are increasing.

The cold hard facts of our industry is that the majority are uneducated. The nature of the industry is gypsy and transient oriented. Many operate without the right to legally work, don't have a business license. Sure there are a group of professionals ... few and far between.

You do not have tax codes for the people who follow rules, or voluntarily comply.
They are there for those that don't. 

And, let's face it, our industry does not.

vzss250. Can you contribute to the dialogue or just throw darts ?


----------



## twochimez (Oct 19, 2009)

christian900se said:


> Are you using it to support your political agenda? :lol:


I use it to clean my car.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

twochimez said:


> I use it to clean my car.


I was joking, ONR/DP Rinseless W+G are great because their primary function is to clean cars with minimal water useage. The fact that it is eco-friendly is an added bonus.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

iT IS A GODSEND AND SAVES SO MUCH TIME NOT HAVING TO HOOK UP HOSES AND PRESSURE WASHERS. FINISH IT LEAVES ON PAINTWORK IS FANTASTIC ALSO .


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

In Melbourne, home washing is not allowed, so you need to drive to a do-it-yourself commercial car wash. There are plenty of these scattered around every neighbourhood. These places are well set up and allow a conventional wash to be completed far quicker than an ONR wash, with the added benefit of a high-pressure pre-rinse. Its from this angle that I have made my comments. I agree that there is a time and a place for ONR, but nothing beats a good conventional car wash set-up IMO. It sounds to me like a lot of people here dont have good set-ups for conventional car washing, in which case, ONR would be a god-send.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Point of clarification ... are we talking about this from the perspective of a Do it Yourself, enthusiast, weekend warrior. Or the Do It For Me professional.

I just wanted to better understand the audience, as I think it gives perspective to the conversation.

Feels to me like these are DIY not DIFM comments?


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have took the plunge and bought a bottle of ONR. It should be here today.

My work horse will be getting it first then a try on the weekend car.

Is it wrong to be waiting pacing up and down my living room waiting on the delivery driver


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bobbyw55 said:


> I have took the plunge and bought a bottle of ONR. It should be here today.
> 
> My work horse will be getting it first then a try on the weekend car.
> 
> Is it wrong to be waiting pacing up and down my living room waiting on the delivery driver


have you got it? and no theres nothing wrong with that!! one of the best products to come along for ages :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

bobbyw55 said:


> I have took the plunge and bought a bottle of ONR. It should be here today.
> 
> My work horse will be getting it first then a try on the weekend car.
> 
> Is it wrong to be waiting pacing up and down my living room waiting on the delivery driver


Bobby, of course not, you're in the company of others who are equally obsessed! If there was an car cleaning equivalent to AA, we'd all be in it. Can you imagine sat in a group, saying 'well my addiction started with a bucket, one sunny afternoon' :lol: !!!!

Regards,
Clive


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

On a serious note, whether you want to use this as a regular approach for your washing, or just before you arrive somewhere after a longish journey (be that a show or just some occasion), I can see this as a potential big benefit....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

tried it love it.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Well my order has been placed and I'm looking forward to trying this.

Unfortunately the Poles that wash the car every Saturday are going to be £4 short if it turns out to be good.


----------

